# Sharpest Broadheads



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

Alright fellow bow hunters. Give me your opinion on the sharpest out of the package broad heads you have purchased.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

muzzy


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

I used to sell broadheads for a living and have felt the sharpness of many of the popular brands. Back in the day, mechanicals weren't even invented yet but many of the good heads back then are still being made and hunted with today. Hands down the sharpest out of the package head on the market was the WASP heads. MAN! :shock: they were sharp! I've got the scars on my fingers to prove it too...  Some of the dullest ones, anything made by Hoyt, remember the "Bow Bullet" or the "chuck-it" heads? Total garbage! Most heads today have pre-fab blades that are chemically sharpened or precision ground. Most are bought separately from blade companies in Germany or other places and then built into the heads after the fact. In other words, someone else builds the blades for most broadheads other than the brodhead company themselves.


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

I was really impressed with the new Quality Archery Designs heads, the Exodus. VERY sharp and shoots like a field point...at least mine are. Most of them out there nowadays are sharp right out of the package.


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

Do any of you sharpen your broadheads right when you get them out of the package?


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

+1 on the QAD exodus...the best fixed blade currently IMO is the shuttle t-lock black ops


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

G5 strikers. By far the sharpest I've played with


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

bowhunt3r4l1f3 said:


> Do any of you sharpen your broadheads right when you get them out of the package?


Some heads will come with a factory edge on them that is not razor sharp but most of theses heads are the traditional style heads like the ones I shoot. (Snuffer) They require that I sharpen them myself before hunting. All the pre packaged, ready to shoot heads on the market today require no sharpening. If you dull the blades while hunting or shooting them for practice, they're better to be replaced than sharpened. You'll NEVER get the edge back on them that they came with from the manufacturer. Most broadhead companies offer replacement blades for their heads.


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

Thanks for the info Tex! I've been checking out the Wasp heads and really like the look of them. I'm gonna give them a try.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

bowhunt3r4l1f3 said:


> Thanks for the info Tex! I've been checking out the Wasp heads and really like the look of them. I'm gonna give them a try.


Cool, just make sure they fly good with your set-up before you go hunting.


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

Out of the package... Slick Tricks.


----------



## Elkoholic8 (Jan 15, 2008)

I'll second the Slick Tricks. I cut the crap out of my fingers putting a Razor Trick together last year. Now I use needle nose pliers to assemble the heads.

I used to think the Montecs were the cats meow, until I colored the cutting edge and rubbed it on the diamond shapener they sell. Holy chatter marks!!! They don'e spend alot of time at the factory cleaning up that edge. Once you grind away for a while on those heads they will become very sharp, but it takes alot of time to keep them honed evenly. That's the main reason I switched back to a replaceable blade style.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

Elkoholic8 said:


> I'll second the Slick Tricks. I cut the crap out of my fingers putting a Razor Trick together last year. Now I use needle nose pliers to assemble the heads.


you must have some sissy fingers...my little 3 year old nephew picked up some of my assembled slick tricks and he didn't have a scratch  they are pretty sharp though...


----------



## Duckholla (Sep 24, 2007)

I would say +1 on the Muzzy's and +1 on the G5 Strikers. As has been mentioned, most broadheads today come with these pre-sharpened blades, so they are all going to be pretty sharp. I like the chisel point tips on the Muzzy's more than what's on the Strikers though.

Muzzy has been around for a long, long time, and they've changed very little. They can be a little more difficult to get to fly correctly than these smaller heads on the market today, but man, I've seen them do some RIDICULOUS damage on animals.


----------



## Flyfishn247 (Oct 2, 2007)

What's the recent scoop on the EPEK XC3's? I bought a package of the first generation, but I haven't heard much about them in a while. I heard they lost the O-ring and went to a filament or something. Elk22, you out there?


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

I bought some of those. Yeah no O-ring, they have a piece of filament that appears to be a piece of thick fishing line. You put it through the head then burn it on each end. I never shot an animal with it, but they seem like they would do the job. Obviously they fly perfectly.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Flyfishn247 said:


> What's the recent scoop on the EPEK XC3's? I bought a package of the first generation, but I haven't heard much about them in a while. I heard they lost the O-ring and went to a filament or something. *Elk22, you out there*?


Obviously, I am going to watch a thread like this one but I don't think that it's fair that I jump in without an invitation as I might be a bit prejudice or bias. 

We hate to keep changing things but have done because of hunter input. I will take you on a brief history tour.

The first year, the head worked great except it had some strength issues. It didn't effect the outcome of the animal shot into but the ability to use the head again. We fixed that but kept the O ring. Some people absolutely hate O rings so in search of a better entrance wound and faster deployment we went with the fiber optic and then for cost effectivness, changed it to a peice of 60 pound test that proved to do the exact same thing. Jason Bruce of Head Hunter Chronicles TV show wanted the O ring and had enough following that we created the latest version that has either the O ring OR the fiber. This isn't Burger King but we like you to have it YOUR WAY. This gives everyone the choice. If you like fibers loaded at home but feel they are a pain to take to the field, you can have it loaded with the fiber for your first shot and if you need a reload, you can have some O rings on your quiver and simply roll one on.

It is just as accurate as ever. It is stronger than any other head. It is producing much better entrance holes.

Is it the "sharpest brodhead out of the box? That has to be tested. The blades are however made in Germany where most all of the broadhead blades in the industry are made. Is it sharp enough? I would have to give a resounding YES!!!


----------



## Flyfishn247 (Oct 2, 2007)

Sounds good, I think I will try them again this year on my LE elk. I really like the design, flight, and functionality of them. Never stuck an animal with one. I did get a shot at a real nice 4pt, but I had a narrow window with overhead pine bows; and even kneeling, the fletching bumped a branch and sent the arrow into a rock at it's feet -)O(- . At least it didn't wound it. A picture of that buck would have been a great contribution to your site. I will have to swing by Jakes and get a half dozen. Is he still a retailer for them? Or are they cheaper just to order from your site?


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

Flyfishn247 said:


> Sounds good, Is he still a retailer for them? Or are they cheaper just to order from your site?


They still have them at Jake's, though I don't know if they are the same price or not as online.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Jakes is definately a distributer of them and I imagine they are the same price.


----------

